# Got some fish from Upper Canada Discus



## chompy

Went to Bobs to get some fish yesterday, it was a bit of a drive but it was worth it. Me, a friend, and my brother(twin) came for a visit so we went...my friend is big into discus. It might have been the best fish buying experience in my life  . Here are some pics

This is my brother takin a peek








Some of his breeders








Curipera








somethin like a mandarin passion, but he called it a figi something or other








Maze








eruption grand champion









These are the fish I actually bought.

This is my 2.5" blue diamond








A pic of my 3.5" red golden and some of the six mazes that my friend bought








One more of the red golden, because he's my favorite.


----------



## Ciddian

Beautiful! Looks like a worthy trip for sure


----------



## Pablo

Those breeders are gang busters


----------



## chompy

Pablo said:


> Those breeders are gang busters


These guys are his biggest... you could serve a 5 coarse meal on these guys!


----------



## Plant Crazy

Thanks for sharing those pics. Looks like you bought a couple of beautiful discus. Where is Upper Canada Discus located?


----------



## chompy

He's located just outside barrie. I'd be happy to come along and direct you


----------



## nightowl1350

Great looking discus


----------



## Ree

Sure give us this guy's tel #/email. 
Thx!

R


----------



## chompy

Here you go 
http://www.uppercanadadiscus.com/


----------



## Ciddian

Hey Chompy, I know this is an old old thread but if you plan on going by bobs in the future could you let me know?


----------



## chompy

I live in NS now, so I would have to get fish shipped to me if I wanted to buy from him again


----------



## Ciddian

awee I didn't know that chompy O_O! Sorry D:


----------

